# Kindling Box



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I made this box from mostly pallet wood. I thought I would share it.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your easy, simple design & build idea using "re-cycled" material! Consider adding a latch to the top to keep out those night-time critters. Be safe.


----------

